# Какую обувь носить, чтобы избежать проблем с позвоночником?



## Rasstriga (5 Июн 2018)

Проблемы с позвоночником случаются в том числе и из-за обуви,кто какую носит,чтобы этого избежать(кроссовки,стельки и прочее...


----------



## Evpatiy (19 Июн 2018)

Лучше беговых кроссовок  ничего для себя не придумал. Сейчас ношу 
* Fila Megalite 2.0.*


----------



## 44Евгений44 (19 Июн 2018)

Мне изготовили индивидуальные ортопедические стельки, для суровой заводской обуви они самое то, не говоря уже про обычные кроссовки..


----------



## РоманРоман (19 Июн 2018)

Ну, чтобы избежать проблем с позвоночником, нужно знать на все 100, что он у вас не имеет еще проблем. То, что вам не подходит та или иная обувь - это есть жалоба вашего позвоночника вам на появившиеся у него проблемы, которые необходимо решать, а не подстраиваться к данной ситуации подбором стелек и обуви. Такой подход не решает проблемы позвоночника. Все причины проблем с позвоночником, которые вам известны, являются всего лишь диагностами и катализаторами негативных процессов, начавшихся в позвоночнике. Читая такие сайты, как то сам самой напрашивается вывод о замкнутом круге. Начиная с районной поликлинике, идя по возрастающей, человек доходит до НИИ, забугорных клиник. В итоге оказывается на данном сайте, после которого он остается один со своей позвоночной проблемой, круг замкнулся...


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

ортопедическую


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Окт 2018)

@Юля Денисова, Самая лучшая обувь - это полное её отсутствие! Проверил на своем позвоночнике уже не один раз.

@Rasstriga,
Понятно, что совсем без обуви по городу ходить не будишь, по этому нужно стараться носить обувь, которая имеет максимальную гибкость и минимально разнашивает ваш позвоночник.
Жаль зимой их не оденешь.
Нужно ехать жить в Сочи! 
Я вот такие ношу кроссовки.
*Merrell Trail Glove 4*


----------



## Yulia888 (1 Фев 2019)

кроссы с амортизацией,а так невысокая танкетка или на гейше.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2019)

@Yulia888, Самую лучшую амортизацию уже придумала природа - это сама стопа. А человек придумал обувь и испортил естесвенную амортизацию по сути.


----------



## Yulia888 (3 Фев 2019)

согласна с Вами,но мы не ходим босиком  по улице.Поэтому ,каждый выбирает носить такую обувь,которая удобнее.Тем более с  проблемой позвоночника.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2019)

Yulia888 написал(а):


> согласна с Вами,но мы не ходим босиком  по улице.Поэтому ,каждый выбирает носить такую обувь,которая удобнее.Тем более с  проблемой позвоночника.


Я тоже с вами согласен, по улице босяком ходить не будешь! Когда есть возможность нужно ходить босяком - дома, летом на даче.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Фев 2019)

я от себя лично могу порекомендовать Nike Air кроссы)) у  них в пятке воздух забит. Я бегать в них начинала, когда еще были проблемы с позвоночником, в них на позвонки вообще не ощущаешь отдачи! Отныне бегаю в них и летом хожу в основном в них))


----------



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (11 Окт 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я вот такие ношу кроссовки.
> *Merrell Trail Glove 4*


По-моему, подошва тонкая и не подходит для больного позвоночника.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (12 Окт 2020)

Я обращался в протезно ортопедическо предприятие минтруда России, замерили на подометре параметры ног и изготовили индивидуальные стельки. Стоит не совсем дёшево, зато ношу уже 1,5 года и ноги меньше устают.


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

@44Евгений44, дочери подобные стельки делали в центре доктора Ступина когда начались боли в коленях. Ходит в них даже дома, в тапки подкладывает. Говорит, что помогают.


----------

